# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013



## xfishbonex (2. September 2013)

Na dann gibt gas :g und haut was raus #h


----------



## lammi (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Ich würde es begrüßen wenn derjenige der den ersten Fisch fängt den neuen Monat eröffnet und nicht immer der Selbe mit den selben abgedroschenen Spruch.


----------



## Sea-Trout (3. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Jo zu not nimmt man einfach ein Foto von früher und sagt es wäre aktuell:q.


----------



## xfishbonex (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



lammi schrieb:


> Ich würde es begrüßen wenn derjenige der den ersten Fisch fängt den neuen Monat eröffnet und nicht immer der Selbe mit den selben abgedroschenen Spruch.


 das ist ja wie in LMF wie un cool


----------



## MalteHah (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Moin,

ich mach denn mal: gestern Abend nach Feierabend in der Kieler Förde gefangen ....


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Na Petri!

Wie lang war sie?


----------



## MalteHah (4. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

53 cm und über 2 Kilo schwer. Gefangen auf Sandaal-Imitation.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Heute morgen gabs 2 Stück bei mir.

Wäre fast noch ins Wasser gefallen. An einem Stein wo Kraut wächst wollte ich mich mit dem Knie abstützen. Das Knie ging nur leider am Stein vorbei und ich musste eine kurze Tanzeinlage bringen. Das ist nun schon das zweite mal, das mir sowas passiert. Das erste mal sah wenigstens noch gut aus. Hab nach einer halben Drehung mit nem perfekten Telemark abgeschlossen...|bla:

Bisher ist es noch gut gegangen, aber ich glaub bald ist die Schwimmeinlage fällig...


----------



## MaikP (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Gestern,
54


----------



## Tino (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



lammi schrieb:


> Ich würde es begrüßen wenn derjenige der den ersten Fisch fängt den neuen Monat eröffnet und nicht immer der Selbe mit den selben abgedroschenen Spruch.




Wie Recht du hast

Die Wertung zum LMF ist einfach nur dumm.

Zurück zur Sache: allen Fängern ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen


----------



## xfishbonex (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Das fängt ja gut an #6Petri zu den fetten fischen #6
Da es sich ja hier um meerforellen handelt hier mal eine aussen bach 
60 cm aufen 1 spinner #6


----------



## Franky D (5. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

petri zu den geilen fischen will auch wieder^^

@allrounder gibts dich auch wieder ;-) besser jetzt die schwimmeinlage wo es noch warm ist als im winter bei kalten wasser


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Moin Franky, jo, bin wieder hier. |rolleyes

Nach der Tanzeinlage stand ich immernoch Richtung Wasser, da hab ich erst einmal den Kopf nach beiden Seiten hinter mir gedreht und geschaut, ob ich Publikum hatte...war aber alleine. :g


----------



## stefan08 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Moin Jungs :vik:

Wollte morgen mal wieder los|supergri

Falls jemand lust hat gemeinsam zu Fischen;+
kann er mich gerne per PN anschreiben#h

Wo es hingen soll ???? egal Hauptsache an die Küste #6
Spaß :q Fehmarn,Kiel,Eckernförde ,Ostholstein,DK
bin spontan,
wollte gegen 18-19 uhr am Wasser auftauchen und bis in die Nacht fischen und eventuell auch den morgen noch mitnehmen:g

lütten Grill paar Würste und ein zwei Bier sind auch dabei |uhoh:

also bin ich gespannt wer lust und laune hat.
Zur not fahr ich auch alleine:q


----------



## rudini (6. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Petri Leute!
Schöne Fischchen!

Cheers#h


----------



## Angler9999 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das ist ja wie in LMF wie un cool



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spezial:Suche/LMF



???


----------



## Schmiddl (6. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spezial:Suche/LMF
> 
> 
> 
> ???



LMF = http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/


----------



## Angler9999 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

... danke

da wird doch nicht mehr viel gepostet..... oder


----------



## Tino (6. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Da wird immer noch gepostet,nur zur Zeit etwas weniger,da Urlaubszeit und keine unmittelbare Saison ist.

Was ja auch normal ist.

Ist ein ganz normales Forum,indem es um die Meerforellenfischerei geht.


----------



## Freelander (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Jo zu not nimmt man einfach ein Foto von früher und sagt es wäre aktuell:q.



Auweia #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Jo, wenn der Septemberthread mit einem Fangfoto mit einer Mefo im Schnee aufgemacht wird, dann fällt das sicher nicht auf.

#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*







gestern zwischen den schnabeltieren erwischt....


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Petri...und eine Frage: Fängst du eigentlich nur größere Fische oder hast du auch schonmal eine kleinere Mefo gefangen? -_-


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

die meisten mefos die ich fange, sind *kleinere* mefos


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Jaja 

Und wo du das mit der Alulatte erwähnst. War gestern nochmal kurz 2h fischen. Hab an der einen Stelle in ein Horninest gestochen. Biss auf Biss...einen richtig großen Horni musste ich dann auchnoch abhaken und bin dann schnell weitergezogen.

Wenn man das gewollt hätte, dann wär da die Chance gewesen den Galgen nochmal mit den Dingern vollzumachen.

Wann hauen die Schnabelträger denn endlich wieder ab?


----------



## derlippi (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen erfolgreichen Mefoanglern dieses Jahr.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Brodter Ufer bei Lübeck.
Rein vom Untergrund zu urteilen, scheint dies ein absolutes Forellenparadies zu sein...:vik:

Habe mir extra die Karte für diesen Abschnitt besorgt. Hoffentlich nicht umsonst...


----------



## Rhöde (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Schon nicht schlecht, aber Du solltest Dir noch 'ne Netzkarte besorgen.
Dir nützt der beste Untergrund nichts, wenn die Fischer pünktlich zur Saison alles so zupflastern, dass Du höchstens noch 'nen "Zufallsfisch" ans Band kriegst.
Leider traurige Wahrheit für das BU, wie auch die Tatsache, dass die dortigen Fischer aufgrund mittelalterlicher Rechte ihre Netze gaaaanz dicht unter Land stellen dürfen.
Aber sonst nicht schlecht |evil: .


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

@ Rhöde, vollste Zustimmung. Unnabhängig von deinem Post wollte ich grade genau dasselbe ansprechen.

Auch "meine" Bucht ist zur Zeit extrem mit Netzen vollgestellt. Dort ist ein Bereich wo Mefos durch das Süsswasser zu dieser Zeit angelockt werden. Als Angler laufe ich dort ein Stückchen entfernt vorbei und laufe dann noch weiter am Strand lang, um möglichst davon weg zu Angeln. 

Die Fischer pflastern aber diese Gegend genau zu. Und nach Berichten von Leuten die auf dem Fischmarkt waren, fangen die Fischer zur Zeit auch teilweise viele und große Fische.

Mich kotzt das an, wenn die Fische welche am besten zum Laichen sind in den Netzen der Fischer landen.

Und auch wenn die Fischer es immer vorgaukeln, die Fangen keine Zufallsfische. Mal so hin und wieder. Teilweise sind die Netze voll von Mefos. Habe ich selber gesehen und es haben andere Leute gesehen. Nichts mit Zufall oder Ausnahme.

Das macht alles keinen Spass mehr. Man angelt mit Einzelhaken und überlegt 2x, ob man die Mefo entnehmen soll, oder eben nicht und die Fischer gehen großzügig auf Raubzug und entnehmen die ganzen Fische der 50-75cm Klasse, welche bald laichen wollen.


----------



## Donald84 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

... und die oft auch von Anglern (in ehrenamtlicher Arbeit) besetzt werden ...


----------



## finnson (10. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

*so,  nachdem ich gestern 2 bisse vergeigt habe, bin ich heute morgen mit  einem bekannten gleich wieder los. an der ostsee angekommen überall  meeräschen...******** dachte ich, keine fliegen dabei...dann aber kamen  die meerforellen in schwung und sprangen in betrachtlichen größen  vorerst weiter draußen. nach 1 std fischen bekam mein bekannter einen  biss und hatte somit seine erste mefo auf fliege erwischt. dann bekam  ich einen biss und konnte kurz drillen. leider schlitzte der haken aus.  ca 60 cm groß. nun war ich heiss und ca eine halbe std später hing ein  monster an meiner garnele...wir schätzen die mefo auf 80-90 cm!!!  wahnsinns drill! leider ist auch dieser fisch ausgeschlitzt! ich habe in  den ganzen jahren noch nie so eine riesige meerforelle gefangen. kurz  vor schluss hakte auch mein bekannter noch einen fisch der sich dann  kurz vor der landung verabschiedete! egal! geiler morgen und geile  fische!!so kann der herbst weiter gehen!!!*


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

bei uns leider nicht....am 15.09. beginnt die schonzeit


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Kopf hoch finnson, das nächste mal hängt sie!

Und btw, die beiden die ich letztens hatte, haben für ihre Größe auch richtig Druck gemacht. Sind also in guter Kondition.


----------



## Skott (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> bei uns leider nicht....am 15.09. beginnt die schonzeit



Sorry Willi,

aber wo beginnt die MeFo-Schonzeit schon am 15.09.?
Konnte im Netz für die nördlichen Bundesländer nur 01.10. oder
15.10. als Schonzeitbeginn ermitteln |kopfkrat;+

LG
Wolfgang


----------



## sMaXx (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

laut netzt auf jedenfall hier 
http://www.angelabenteuer-ruegen.de/tipps.html 
weiss aber nicht ob das aktuell ist!


----------



## Dorschhotti (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Moin , 
hier sind die aktuell Schonzeiten
http://www.lallf.de/Mindestmasse-Schonzeiten.264.0.html
Petri #:


----------



## Skott (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Danke Hotti #6


----------



## sMaXx (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

jo heut gabs um kiel endlich mal nen einschlag ! sehr sehr sehr viel kraut aber 2 gute trutten und 3 kleine blieben hängen...! nach 5 schneiderversuchen am tag endlich ein lichtblick das man doch nicht alles falsch macht 

achja beste strecke waren 3 würfe ohne kraut !.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Petri! Auch zu dem Dorsch...ich warte noch vergebens auf einen Maßigen in diesem Jahr. #q


----------



## sMaXx (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

waren sogar 2 , einer hat sich vom stinger gelöst  die standen keine 150 meter draussen die dorsche !


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Gefangen hab ich davon auch genug. Teilweise schlag auf schlag. Aber die größe...noch keinen einzigen Maßigen dieses Jahr erwischt!


----------



## sMaXx (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

die kommen schon wieder ! seit mai sind das auch die ersten so dicht unter land mit der spinne!


----------



## Kunde (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> waren sogar 2 , einer hat sich vom stinger gelöst  die standen keine 150 meter draussen die dorsche !


 
petri zu der schönen bunt gemischten ausbeute :m
haste die vom belly gefangen oder vom strand?

gruß kunde


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



Skott schrieb:


> Sorry Willi,
> 
> aber wo beginnt die MeFo-Schonzeit schon am 15.09.?
> Konnte im Netz für die nördlichen Bundesländer nur 01.10. oder
> ...



Bei mir in m-v#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Petri!! sMaXx #6 #6


----------



## sMaXx (11. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

vom belly !! wobei die bisse alle bis auf die dorsche genau am ufer kamen, die welle hätt uferangeln aber noch schwerer gemacht dank kraut und 50cm brecher...


----------



## rudini (12. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

..Petri sMaxx!

Cheers#h


----------



## sei (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Moin, ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Angelfreunde in und um Kiel: Ich  bin gerade nach Laboe gezogen. In und um Laboe ist sehr flaches Wasser, das hab ich schon festgestellt! Also nicht ideal zum angeln. 
Könnt ihr mir Stellen in der Nähe von Laboe nennen, die geeignet sind zum Watangeln uoder auch zum Brandungsangeln?
Hab mir schon das Buch von Northguiding bersorgt, aber da sieht es mit Tipps um Laboe eher dürftig aus! 
Ich möchte auch nur Anhaltspunkte, alles weitere möchte ich selbst herausfinden!
Ich war gestern abend beispielsweise am Schönberger Strand (zum essen, nicht zum angeln) und da sah es schon interessanter aus!
Anonsten bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar, gerne auch per PN! 

Vielen Dank.

Grüsse und "Petri-Heil"

Stephan


----------



## Kunde (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



sei schrieb:


> Moin, ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Angelfreunde in und um Kiel: Ich bin gerade nach Laboe gezogen. In und um Laboe ist sehr flaches Wasser, das hab ich schon festgestellt! Also nicht ideal zum angeln.
> Könnt ihr mir Stellen in der Nähe von Laboe nennen, die geeignet sind zum Watangeln uoder auch zum Brandungsangeln?
> Hab mir schon das Buch von Northguiding bersorgt, aber da sieht es mit Tipps um Laboe eher dürftig aus!
> Ich möchte auch nur Anhaltspunkte, alles weitere möchte ich selbst herausfinden!
> ...


 

wenn in dem buch keine tipps drin waren, befürchte ich das es schwer wird! die bücher sind eigentlich sehr umfangreich gestaltet!
ich hoffe ein ortsansässiger boardi kann dir weiterhelfen und wünsch dir viel glück in deiner neuen Heimat #h

gruß kunde


----------



## Boerni85 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

moin, ich wohne in kiel und kann nicht sooo viel über deine strecke sagen. allerdings weiß ich das die richtung schönberger strand schon ganz gut ist. wenn du noch ein stück weiter fährst, kommst du nach hubertsberg bzw. hohenfelde. dort habe ich schon dorsche gefangen. ein kollege auch die eine oder andere mefo beim waten... heidkate soll für platte glaub ich ganz gut sein.
sollte aber noch ein paar boardis geben die dir genauere infos geben können 
gruß
börni


----------



## sei (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



Kunde schrieb:


> wenn in dem buch keine tipps drin waren, befürchte ich das es schwer wird! die bücher sind eigentlich sehr umfangreich gestaltet!
> ich hoffe ein ortsansässiger boardi kann dir weiterhelfen und wünsch dir viel glück in deiner neuen Heimat #h
> 
> gruß kunde



Vielen Dank schon mal! In den Buch sind ja klasse Tipps drin; nur um Laboe sieht es da eher schlecht aus. Heikendorf wäre auchn noch gut!


----------



## sMaXx (13. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

wennde ein stück runterfährst is mönkeberg/kitzeberg auch immer für ne mefo gut !


----------



## xfishbonex (15. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Haupsache kein Schneider Heute  und silberblank war er auch 
Noch Fragen :g


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

aber an der Länge solltest du noch arbeiten


----------



## xfishbonex (15. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

 über 40 und Maßig |supergri


----------



## FischFan (19. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Hässlich!  Nich die Fliege..


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (20. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Haupsache kein Schneider Heute  und silberblank war er auch
> Noch Fragen :g
> Anhang anzeigen 208460
> 
> ...



PETRI HEIL zum Long Silver im knietiefen Wasser :m
mal sehen was mir das We bringt |kopfkrat


----------



## Rhöde (20. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Haupsache kein Schneider Heute  und silberblank war er auch
> Noch Fragen :g
> Anhang anzeigen 208460
> 
> ...



Mir gehen die langsam auf den Keks. |uhoh:

Trotzdem sind es wieder schöne Bilder, die Du eingefangen hast.

Wir bleiben dran  .


----------



## Schlammtaucher (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Gestern abend war ich mal wieder in der FL-Förde unterwegs...

Eine menge kleiner Köhler schwimmen dort und einen kleinen Minidorsch hab ich auch gehabt, sonst leider nischt...


----------



## sMaXx (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

heut gings doch gleich nochmal los ...
nach kurzer zeit 2 sandaale geharkt , also entschied ich mich fürn wobbler im sandaal dekor ! richtige entscheidung schon bald baumelten die ersten hornis am harken... das wasser brodelte teilweise richtig ! zum abschluss gabs noch ne richtig fette 54er die mir nen sehr geilen drill hinlegte ! so kanns weitergehn 
mfg sMaXx

achja kieler umland war ich unterwegs zwischen 8 und 12 uhr !


----------



## todes.timo (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

werde gleich mal wieder nach WH Eitz mit Belly, gestern 3 Dorsche und ein Horni (alle zu klein)


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (21. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Petri zum dicken silber!|evil:

Lass sie dir schmecken,
Gruß
Mefo-schneider|uhoh:


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Heute morgen am Wasser gewesen.

Nach kurzer Zeit der erste Biss weit draussen. Spackelte gleich an der Oberfläche und wurde dann von mir longline releast...#q

Ein Stückchen weiter wieder ein Biss. Deutlich schweres Gewicht am anderen Ende, was Richtung Grund bohrt und langsam aber recht kraftvoll mit dem Kopf schüttelt. Vom Gefühl her dachte ich schon, dass der garnicht schlecht ist...hab mich dann aber auch hier für einen longline release entschieden...#q#q

Wieder kurze Zeit später dann wieder einen Biss. Kurz Wiederstand weg um dann wieder voll einzuschlagen...war klar, Fisch ist ausgestiegen, aber dann doch noch am Haken hängen geblieben. War dann eine 51er, die durch den Haken im Bauch auch gleich ihr Ticket in meinen Freezer gelöst hat.

Alles im allem aber ein geiler Tag, die letzten Angeln war ich recht verwöhnt und hab den Großteil der Bisse auch haken und fangen können, war klar das sich das wieder ändert.

Hätte zwar lieber den zweiten Biss verwandelt, aber Angeln ist eben kein Wunschkonzert.

Wind kam perfekt, sodass kein Kraut da war. Alleine das ist zur Zeit schon ein perfekter Angeltag...

#h


----------



## derlippi (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Hallo Anglers,

Mein Bericht vom 21.09.2013 am Brodter Ufer gestern Nachmittag bis ins Dunkle.

Endlich geschafft:
Mein Ziel war es nach langer Abstinenz endlich wider eine Mefo auf die Schuppen zu legen und was soll ich sagen...es hat geklappt.

Insgesamt hatte ich ab 17Uhr 5 Bisse.
Der erste biss war gleich verwandelt, allerdings handelte es sich dabei nicht um den ersehnten Fisch, sondern einen Babylachs! Siehe Foto erkennbar an der gekrümmten Schwanzflosse...
Der durfte natürlich wider schwimmen...
Kurzer Stellungswechsel und ein heftiger einschlag...jedoch ein Horni welcher mir kurz vorm Kescher entkam.
Weiterer Stellungswechsel:
Biss!!! Mefo von 45cm nach recht kurzem Drill im Kescher gelandet wo sich auch gleich der Drilling löste...also Schwein gehabt. (Siehe Foto)
Keine 10 Würfe später wider ein heftiger Einschlag und ein schöner Drill. Dann auf einmal nichts mehr und drei Sekunden später sehe ich eine fette Mefo gute 2m aus dem Wasser springen. Die wäre mindestens 60cm gewesen...schade.
Dann nur noch ein Biss aber leider nen Kurzer.

Egal Ziel für diese Jahr erreicht, wenigsten eine Meerforelle zu fangen.
Wie eine Sucht ist der Jagdtrieb nun entfacht uund ich werde es noch weiter versuchen.

Greetz in die Runde:m


----------



## Ostseestipper (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

"...Siehe Foto ..."

Hallo lippi,

haste da was vergessen?

Trotzdem Petri, auch an die anderen Fänger, auch an die nicht geposteten!!!

Gruß vom O-stipper #h

Nachtrag: Nu kuck, ... da sind ´se ja. War wohl etwas voreilig von mir ....


----------



## todes.timo (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

gestern = 0


----------



## sMaXx (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

petri zum brummer die sind ja echt gut im futter wa


----------



## charly-wengern (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

hallo zusammen,

wie siehts denn aktuell auf Fehmarn aus?

Wo und was wird gefangen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Heute ne 30iger auf Fliege auf der Sonneninsel.... Ganz süss....


----------



## derlippi (23. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Ja da is ordentlich was dran. Wenn die hoffentlich nächsten auch so sind...Lecker...


----------



## Boerni85 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Moin, ich konnte heute gegen 14:30 Uhr einen wunderschönen Mefo-Herren zu einem kurzen Landgang und Fotoshooting überreden. Danach durfte er wieder schwimmen und hoffentlich für viele lütte Mefos sorgen!


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> Moin, ich konnte heute gegen 14:30 Uhr einen wunderschönen Mefo-Herren zu einem kurzen Landgang und Fotoshooting überreden. Danach durfte er wieder schwimmen und hoffentlich für viele lütte Mefos sorgen!


 Die sieht ja geil #6tolle farbe 
sieht irgenwie besser aus wie ne silberblanke |bigeyes


----------



## woern1 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> Moin, ich konnte heute gegen 14:30 Uhr einen wunderschönen Mefo-Herren zu einem kurzen Landgang und Fotoshooting überreden. Danach durfte er wieder schwimmen und hoffentlich für viele lütte Mefos sorgen!



Petri zur Mefo. 

Ich werde mich wohl täuschen, aber ich denke mal, dass die Finger der rechten Hand nicht in die Kiemen gefasst haben, sieht auf dem Bild irgendwie komisch aus.

TL

werner


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

|kopfkrat
Ja zurück zu den Fangmeldungen!
Also dem Namen alle EHRE gemacht.

Waren zu zweit in Kitzeberg und beim Kraftwerk in Mönkeberg.
Absolute nullnummer.
Fliegenfischer verschwanden gerade als wir kamen.
Alle anderen Angler hatten auch nichts.
Boote soweitsichtbar hatten auch nichts.
Wind war auch nicht da, so what?
|wavey:
Gruß and den Kollegen, hat spaß gemacht!


----------



## Markus82 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Moin zusammen,

Ich hab da mal ne frage zu einer anderen Fischart. Habe jetzt erst angefangen mit den Watangeln und wollte mal fragen ob man auch nachts Meerforellen fängt oder nur Dorsche???
Wenn man denn nachts auf Dorsch angelt, MUSS der Blinker unbedingt übern Grund bzw. ganz unten geführt werden oder fängt man die auch im Mittelwasser??
Schon mal besten Dank und bitte nicht lachen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Mefos beissen auch im Dunkeln. Hab ich von anderen gehört...
Die Tiefe die du beim Watangeln erreichen kannst ist ja nicht so groß, Köder absacken ist beim Dorschangeln schon besser, aber ich hab auch direkt an der Oberfläche welche gefangen. Musst mal schauen, an manchen Stellen ist durchsacken auch nicht möglich, weil du dann gleich einen Hänger hast.


----------



## Spöket16 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Hallo, habe die meisten Dorsche aber doch bei Führung des Köders kurz über Grund gefangen.


----------



## marschel (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Oh mann, die letzten 2 wochen nur untermaßige, Nachläufer und Zupfer und nu is die Simms an den E....#d undicht und das dauert noch ca. 2 Wochen... ich hab schon nen upgrade auf die G3 eingereicht-

Wir sehen uns also in Kürze wieder #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Grade am Wasser gewesen. 25km gefahren, ca. 800m gelatscht, 10 Würfe gemacht die jedesmal so heftig mit Kraut zurück kamen, das ich schon pumpen musste. Wieder zum Auto zurück getrottet und nach Hause gefahren.

Schön, mal wieder nen unter 10 Minuten Angeln dank heftigstem Krautgang geschafft. Und wir hatten ablaufend Wasser und ablandigen Wind.

Kann es sein, das es mit dem Grünzeug immer mehr wird?

Ich fordere von Minister Habeck, dass er reagiert.

1) sollte ein sofortiges Anfütterverbot erlassen werden. Denn wenn im Binnenland im Gewässer Kraut wächst, sind auch immer die Hantas schuld.

und

2) fordere ich den sofortigen Besatz von 10 Millionen je 3 Jahre alten Graskarpfen...

#t


----------



## Aalfred-HH (26. September 2013)

...undzwar Salzwasser-/ und korrosionsbeständig!

Wieso bestellst du dir nicht den neue Ostsee-Aufsitz-Rasenmäher Baltic 3000? Der hat ne 3 Liter-Maschine und schafft ordentlich was weg. 

Sach Bescheid, sobald du fertig bist mit mähen ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Aber nur wenn ich dafür auch einen Arbeitsdienst bekomme :>


----------



## Slotterwobbel (26. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Hallo,
War eben auch noch mal los, leider Ohne Kontakt.
Mit Kraut ging es teilweise an einigen stellen, aber das Wasser war zu aufgewühlt. 
Samstag werde ich ein neuen Versuch starten.#h


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (27. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Diese Krautproblematik habe ich im letzten Jahr auch gehabt. Wir saßen dann einen Abend rum und haben überlegt was man dagegen tun könnte... Lösung: Einzelhaken (die gab es eh schon an allen Ködern) und dann einfach eine 50er Hartmonoschlaufe dran gebimselt (ähnlich der Schlaufen an großen Hechtstreamern). Das klappte ganz gut, zumindest muste man nicht mehr pumpen sondern hatte nur ab und an mal n Halm am Wirbel hängen... Aber die Kombi aus Graskarpfen und Mäher find ich natürlich auch sehr gut!


----------



## todes.timo (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Ich war heute mit belly unterwegs und hatte eine 50er und eine 30er mefo und ein dorsch ( 57cm).
Super Tag

Der hammer war das ich ein trollingboot mit 270ps so dich unter land fuhr das die watangler die ruten rausholen mussten, absolut bescheuert aber leider nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

#h
Petri zu den Fischen!

Wollt ja keiner mit mir los, also war ich in Ecktown,

Leider wieder eine Nullnummer!
Kleine Hornies, wie immer, hoffentlich sind die bald weg.
1 Nachläufer, aber ohne Interesse,  auf Blech mit Beifliege
Mit watbüx, belly wäre gegangen, allerdings erst gegen 19.00 Uhr.
Gruß mefo-schneider|wavey:


----------



## Slotterwobbel (28. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Hallo,
Heute 4 Stunden an 3 verschiedenen stellen gefischt ,mit Blinker und spiro ,es war nichts zu machen#d
Eigentlich waren es gute Bedingungen, aber zumindest hab ich eine springen gesehen:c
Slotterwobbel


----------



## todes.timo (29. September 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Hallo mefo schneider, ich muss unbedingt mal mit dir los, schick mir mal deine nummer wenn du intresse hast.


----------



## charly-wengern (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Tach zusammen!

Habe 5 Tage auf Fehmarn geblinkert wie ein Mann. Bis auf Minidorsche nix!! Im Angelladen wurde auch nur von einer einzigen in Marienleuchte berichtet. 
Interessant war die Menge Sandaale und Garnelen die ich beim blinkern gehakt habe. Scheinen also noch satt zu fressen zu haben.


----------



## Kunde (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



charly-wengern schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Habe 5 Tage auf Fehmarn geblinkert wie ein Mann. Bis auf Minidorsche nix!! Im Angelladen wurde auch nur von einer einzigen in Marienleuchte berichtet.
> Interessant war die Menge Sandaale und Garnelen die ich beim blinkern gehakt habe. Scheinen also noch satt zu fressen zu haben.


 
ohh das ist bitter und verwundert mich, Wassertemperatur macht ja eigentlich Hoffnung...
haste verschiedene spots probiert oder an einem strand durchgefischt?

gruß kunde


----------



## charly-wengern (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Hi Kunde,
ringsrum um Fehmarn gefischt. Staberhuk, Katherinenhof, Flügge usw.

Täglich 2 Schichten. Morgens und Abends je 2 - 3 Stunden.

Neben den Minifischen war auch noch ne Menge Kraut im Wasser. 

Seit Sonntag kam noch nen übler Südostwind mit Wellen um 1 m auf. Angeln unmöglich.

Wird sich bestimmt nochmal kurzfristig nen Termin an der Ostsee finden.


----------



## BjoernS (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Hmmm...die o.g. Beiträge machen nicht gerade viel Hoffnung....wir wollten morgen an die Küste starten! Heiligenhafen oder doch nach Fehmarn rüber...je nach Wind und Wellen!

Hat wer aktuelle Tipps für uns? (damit wir nicht den halben Tag alle  Anlaufstellen abchecken müssen?)

viele Grüße!


----------



## Maik-FL (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Tja, bislang ist nicht viel los ..., da bleibt euch nur probieren. Das geht von DK bis Süd SH so.
Was  reichlich gefangen wird sind Köhler und Dorsche im Miniformat, Mefo vereinzelt und eher klein.

Kleiner Tip: schau mal nach der Wettervorhersage. Do. - Sa. Vormittag dürft ihr mit Wind von über 20 - 25 kts aus SO bis OSO rechnen, womit die Platzwahl sich wohl etwas einschränkt.

Viel Spaß trotzdem und maximale Erfolge #6.






BjoernS schrieb:


> Hmmm...die o.g. Beiträge machen nicht gerade viel Hoffnung....wir wollten morgen an die Küste starten! Heiligenhafen oder doch nach Fehmarn rüber...je nach Wind und Wellen!
> 
> Hat wer aktuelle Tipps für uns? (damit wir nicht den halben Tag alle  Anlaufstellen abchecken müssen?)
> 
> viele Grüße!


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Öhm, will nicht auf die Kacke hauen. Aber als ich die letzten male los war gab es zwei Möglichkeiten, wie der Angeltag verläuft. Entweder musste ich wegen Krautgang sofort abbrechen, weil es nicht beangelbar war. Das Problem besteht auf Fehmarn ja nicht.

Und zweitens, wenn es Angelbar war, dann hab ich immer gefangen und die Fische waren alle maßig.

Finde die (nicht)Fangmeldung von Fehmarn schon komisch.


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Moin, 
möchte hier auch nochmal kurz meine "Infos" dazu geben.... ich war vom 14. September an 2 Wochen in DK / Fyns Hoved, (das 8. oder 9. Mal! in den vergangenen Jahren) was ja als das Mefogebiet bekannt ist........ wir haben in den zwei Wochen ungelogen weit über zwanig Mefos gefangen, wobei KEINE über 35cm war....... auch andere Mefo-Angler berichteten das Gleiche. Es ging was, aber wirklich nur Untermassige, sodass wir uns auch keinerlei weitere Hoffnungen gemacht haben. Kleine Hornis, ein paar Minidorsche und auch Wittlinge habe wir auch vom Ufer gefangen..... aber nichts "Kapitales".
Generell war die Fischerei dort richtig gut, mit Schweinswalen und Robben, die wirklich sehr dicht an uns vorbei sind, macht das richtig Spass. Natur pur!!!#6


----------



## Maik-FL (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Das mit auf "die Kacke hauen nichts zu tun" und das Problemchen mit den zu kleinen Fischen ist vielleicht auch ein spezielles bei uns in der Innen - und Außenförde.

Bis knapp 40cm ist wohl das Maß welches noch durch die Stellnetze geht ..., alles andere wird als "Schwarzlachs" an die Touris verhökert... .





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Öhm, will nicht auf die Kacke hauen. Aber als ich die letzten male los war gab es zwei Möglichkeiten, wie der Angeltag verläuft. Entweder musste ich wegen Krautgang sofort abbrechen, weil es nicht beangelbar war. Das Problem besteht auf Fehmarn ja nicht.
> 
> Und zweitens, wenn es Angelbar war, dann hab ich immer gefangen und die Fische waren alle maßig.
> 
> Finde die (nicht)Fangmeldung von Fehmarn schon komisch.


----------



## sMaXx (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

ausserhalb der förde konnt ich ähnliches beobachten ! auf die letzen 10 mefos waren nur 3 maßige bei... in hubertsberg waren sie sogar extrem winzig, da gabs 3 um die 20...


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Ne, meine mussten auch ZickZack durch die aufgestellten Netze schwimmen...wohl einfach mal Glück gehabt.


----------



## elbetaler (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

#h Schaut mal, bei unserer MV-Küste geht´s erst am 15.12. wieder los. Dabei brauch ich mich über Kleine nicht zu ärgern. :q
Vorschlag an die SH-Angler (und auch die Fischer...? #c): Lasst die Fischlein wachsen und solidarisiert euch mit uns! :m
Naja, kleiner Spaß am Abend. Andere Länder  -  andere Sitten! Wünsche davon ab euch aber auf alle Fälle noch schöne Fische (...übermaßige!...)


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

"übermaßige"...maßige langt schon


----------



## elbetaler (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> "übermaßige"...maßige langt schon


 

Mal nicht so bescheiden! Ausserdem, dein Name ist doch eigentlich Programm!....
Da gibt's doch genug zur Überbrückung. Ich hatte es z.B. immer mal wieder abends nach Feierabend für gut zwei Stunden an der Elbe versucht. Stellenweise rauben Barsche und Rapfen wie wild und es sind etliche hängen geblieben! Wobei die besseren Barsche (bis 42 cm|bigeyes)  eher etwas abseits stehen und tiefer, als die kleinen Verwandten. 
An leichtem Gerät die reinste Angelsahne! Leider gabs keinen Zander, dafür aber 3...4...  schöne Hechte (die meisten konnten sich allerdings "befreien" ).


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Wollte mehr auf das "übermaßige" eingehen. Fische sind maßig oder untermaßig, da brauchen wir nicht noch ein Wort erfinden um dasselbe (maßig) auszudrücken.


----------



## elbetaler (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

#h Lass gut sein. Warum hat das Wort wohl die Striche dran? Komme nicht aus Dummsdorf ...ok?   :m

....Und jetzt bitte wieder Fangmeldungen!


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## charly-wengern (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Recht hat er!!!

Freuen wir uns doch alle über den gefangenen und hoffentlich zurückgesetzten Nachwuchs!


----------



## Tino (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Ich war gestern von 7-12 Uhr am Brodtener Ufer mit einem Freund zum angeln.

Leider war der Wind so stark ,dass sofort die Haken Kraut einsammelten und an ein vernünftiges angeln nicht zu denken war.

Zum Glück hatten wir sehr sehr schönes Wetter.

Nächste Woche geht's nochmal rüber zum angeln.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Kenn ich irgendwo her...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich war gestern von 7-12 Uhr am Brodtener Ufer mit einem Freund zum angeln.
> 
> *Leider war der Wind so stark ,dass sofort die Haken Kraut einsammelten und an ein vernünftiges angeln nicht zu denken war.*
> 
> ...



war abends leider auch noch so,dazu war das wasser total aufgewühlt,sicht gleich null...


----------



## stepco85 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Nach zwei wochen langeland kann ich das mit den lütten bis 45 cm bestätigen ca 25 alleine hatte denoch zwei gute auf dem bild die bessere der beiden mit 58 und alle größeren nur auf spiro und auf blineker nur kleine, alu oder 1ne Makrele.


----------



## nwm79mefo (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Tach auch, mich würde mal interessieren warum nicht "aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober"eröffnet wird?|bla:


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2013*

Schau mal zum Anfang des Trööts




lammi schrieb:


> Ich würde es begrüßen wenn derjenige der den ersten Fisch fängt den neuen Monat eröffnet und nicht immer der Selbe mit den selben abgedroschenen Spruch.


----------

